# Satellite radio help



## Marcus (Mar 28, 2004)

I just got my new Sirius Starmate installed in my 95 Hardbody. Phoned Sirius and got all hooked up. I installed it in the truck, mounting the antenna on the roof and running the antenna cable through the back side window. However, when I tried to play it through the FM station on my deck I didn't get any sound. I made sure that I had set the FM frequency on the sat. receiver and that it was turned on. Still nothing plays throught the radio. Went throught several stations but it still wouldn't work. Now here comes to what I think is the problem, my car deck doesn't get FM, nothing. I don't know why it doesn't get FM. But still, the Sirius Customer rep said that it should play even if I don't get FM, because it plays on the blank station. I'm getting really frustrated, I've checked all the connections and still nothing... :lame:


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Marcus said:


> I just got my new Sirius Starmate installed in my 95 Hardbody. Phoned Sirius and got all hooked up. I installed it in the truck, mounting the antenna on the roof and running the antenna cable through the back side window. However, when I tried to play it through the FM station on my deck I didn't get any sound. I made sure that I had set the FM frequency on the sat. receiver and that it was turned on. Still nothing plays throught the radio. Went throught several stations but it still wouldn't work. Now here comes to what I think is the problem, my car deck doesn't get FM, nothing. I don't know why it doesn't get FM. But still, the Sirius Customer rep said that it should play even if I don't get FM, because it plays on the blank station. I'm getting really frustrated, I've checked all the connections and still nothing... :lame:


Shoulda got an XM radio...lol
If your truck is not recieving FM signal, then the fm wireless modulator built into the unit wont do you any good. The unit is transmitting the signal wirelessly(if that is a word) as does a radio station, only ALOT weaker. No offense to you or anyone else that likes sirius, but man, their service sounds like it is horrible. :cheers:


----------



## Marcus (Mar 28, 2004)

Well I liked the Sirius programming much better than XM and I got a good deal on the receiver. Anyways, I guess I will have to get the FM fixed so it will work. Is it just a cable that would need to be hooked up or what?


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Marcus said:


> Well I liked the Sirius programming much better than XM and I got a good deal on the receiver. Anyways, I guess I will have to get the FM fixed so it will work. Is it just a cable that would need to be hooked up or what?


Is it just FM, or are you not recieving AM signals as well? If you are not getting either signals, then I would say you need to check to see if your antenna cable is plugged into the back of your head unit. If the cable is plugged in I don't know what the problem could be, or if you are recieving AM and not FM at all, I couldn't tell you. I'm no were near an expert in this area, so hopefully someone else will post to help further. 

good luck


----------



## Marcus (Mar 28, 2004)

I get AM just fine, no FM. I went into my local car stereo store and they said that if it only get AM and FM doesn't work then most likely it's the deck. They said AM would not work either if it wasn't the deck.


----------



## mdaugherty (Feb 14, 2006)

Marcus said:


> I get AM just fine, no FM. I went into my local car stereo store and they said that if it only get AM and FM doesn't work then most likely it's the deck. They said AM would not work either if it wasn't the deck.


Marcus,
Obviously, this isnt a Sirius/XM issue, but rather an issue with your FM tuner. My Sirius setup was an wasy plug and play, but I have a Alpine deck with the Alpine tuner. I have not used one of those FM sending units, but sounds like you are on the right track and need to try another deck.
Mike D


----------



## xclusive (Jul 26, 2005)

The Fm issue can only be one of two things, it's either the antenna or the radio. Generally a bad antenna will give bad AM reception before FM, but you can check it by plugging another antenna into your radio.

With the wireless FM units I would recommend a hard wired FM modulator like this one:
http://www.audiovox.com/webapp/wcs/...001&storeId=10001&productId=1304681&langId=-1


----------

